# All groomed and ready for....



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Christmas pictures!

































We don't have any snow yet so had to make do with what we have...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

They are adorable as usual!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Gorgeous goldens!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Great pics! Made me giggle, they're just like human kids..only one smiling in a pic and they take turns LOL


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Awwww so cute! Honey looks like she enjoyed this photoshoot more than gunner did!!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Those are beautiful pictures! They pose so nicely!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

great pictures


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Great photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

gorgeous photos of gorgeous dogs!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Great Pictures !!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gunner was getting tired of all the posing...:yuck:
Honey was pretty good, although every time I stepped back to get the picture she would try to get up and come to me.:doh:

I had a Miniature Schnauzer that sat for hours while I took pictures of her for Christmas. SHE was a little trouper. 

I'm always amazed at the multi-golden pictures where they are all sitting still.....:appl:

Thank you for all the compliments. I came up with a Christmas card using a couple of those pictures and a few from the summer.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Very nice Christmas card!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of your beautiful Honey and Gunner.

Love the Christmas card


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> We don't have any snow yet so had to make do with what we have...


That's ok, I used my imagination


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Great Christmas Card, Gunner & Honey are so beautiful!


----------



## Crazymike (Apr 7, 2011)

They are magnificent Cathy


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks, Steve! That is really cool!!!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Honey and Gunner are such a beautiful couple!


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

Great pictures. I haven't been on here in long while and I remember your Gunner, but not Honey. Is she a new addition? Same breeder? They look alike and are simply gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NewToGoldens... (Dec 2, 2012)

Amazing photos my favorite is the last one is such a great photo, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Just wonderful...warms my heart!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

They look great!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

OMG - they are both gorgeous!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Cathy, that's a beautiful card and I love Steve's snowy effect!


----------

